# stores. florida



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

My daughter is having a holiday in florida soon.Could anyone tell me the name and zip code of any knittins shops so that she can go and have a look.Maybe i will be lucky and she will bring me home something different that we don't have here in London.Thank you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I Google places when I am about to travel to see if there are any yarn stores there. You could try that for your daughter. My friend went to Alaska and found the yarn from the musk ox..can't remember the name..begins with Q..


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

thank you i will try google.I just didn't think of that


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I Google places when I am about to travel to see if there are any yarn stores there. You could try that for your daughter. My friend went to Alaska and found the yarn from the musk ox..can't remember the name..begins with Q..


Quivet. Soft, warm and toasty.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

There is a great yarn shop that just opened up in Brandon, FL. I think the name of it is called Brandon Yarn shop. I will have to check to make sure. It is located north of Valrico, FL. There is also one called Knit N Needle in Tampa. Also a great one in Port Charlotte. What area is she going to be in?Florida is quite a large state.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

There is a great shop called A Good Yarn in Sarasota. High end stuff, but they have everything you could dream of. And thanks for the tip on the Brandon shop- I'll check it out.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

It all depends on which part of Florida she will be in. There are two lovely shop in Winter Haven FL. Both have great staff and very helpful. Both have an area for knitters to knit and chat. One is called Four Purls and is in downtown Winter Haven. The other is called The Yarn Basket and is near Legoland. You can google either one for an exact address and directions. I love both of these shops. Oh yes and their prices are very reasonable. Both have lots of yarn of all kinds.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

It's called. Brandon Yarn Boutique, 211 South Moon Ave., Brandon, FL., 33511. 813-409-3859. I got a pattern called. Branching Out Scarf pattern. Beautiful. Bought the yarn and 3 pair of Hiya Hiya circular needles. What a difference in needles when working a lace pattern. It took me 2 weeks to make it. Then went back bought more yarn to make another. I just love punishing myself. Man it was very challenging. I did throw it across the room only once. I had to write the pattern larger and in transferring the information, I left off 1 stitch instruction and the number if stitches didn't add up at the end of the row. Took me several days and frogging to realize what I had done. Duh. I was determined to get it right. Although I still have a few mistakes in it but no one will know that but me.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

theres one in Altamonte Springs which is just north of Orlando its called the Knitting Patch...wonderful shop!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Shops near Disney include the Knitting Patch that Knitgirl389 just mentioned, Sip n Knit in Maitland, Knit in Longwood. If she's going to the Busch Garden area, there's Knit n Knibble in Tampa, on South Dale Mabry. The two shops in Winter Haven would enhance a trip to Legoland. There's a nice shop in Cocoa Village called Knit n Stitch.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Featherstitcher said:


> There is a great shop called A Good Yarn in Sarasota. High end stuff, but they have everything you could dream of. And thanks for the tip on the Brandon shop- I'll check it out.


yes, this is a great shop.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Several in the Sarasota/Venice area.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

In the Miami/ Palm Beach area there are 5 stores called "Great Balls of Yarn" just look them up... they have beautiful things.. and in Weston, there is a store called "The Raging Wool" SO really depends on where she will be.. it takes about 8 hours to drive the entire length of Florida.. so it will better if you pinpoint where she will be..


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

If she is coming down to South Florida, there is Stitcher's Haven and Raging Wool .... Both in Ft Lauderdale area. Also Great Balls of Yarn in Boca Raton.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have enjoyed shopping in both these shops. They have lovely yarn and knowledgeabe staff. Winter Haven is a small town and she should visit both of them. I think the zip code is 33880 or 33884.



flhusker said:


> It all depends on which part of Florida she will be in. There are two lovely shop in Winter Haven FL. Both have great staff and very helpful. Both have an area for knitters to knit and chat. One is called Four Purls and is in downtown Winter Haven. The other is called The Yarn Basket and is near Legoland. You can google either one for an exact address and directions. I love both of these shops. Oh yes and their prices are very reasonable. Both have lots of yarn of all kinds.[/quote


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

don't know exactly which area of Fl she will be visiting, but in the Sarasota area there is A Good Yarn, Eye of the Needle and a couple more I can't thing of their names


----------



## sharonfrattini (Feb 9, 2012)

Use knit map. It!s great when you are traveling.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It depends on where she is going, I don't know about the orlando area But there are two in Jacksonville one in the Riverside area the other is off University ave. I Gainesville there is a shop off thirteenth street. In Orange Park you have a Jo Anns and Michael's and I know of a hobby lobby in St Augustine. I ususally go to St Augustine, Orange Park and the Gainesville stores. If she is in the Orlando area the ladies there may be able to help her. If she is in the other area's I would be glad to show her where the shops are. I just don't know about Orlando. Hope she has a great time. Also there is a shop somewhere in Daytona but again I don't know where it is located.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

there is a shop in n miami beach on dixie highway and another on biscayne ( us 1) in aventura, another in the southern part of miami dade. broward county - think ft lauderdale has a great new shop called the raging wool. but we are 400 miles south of jacksonville, 250 south of tampa or orlando and perhaps 700 from tallahassee, long narrow state so you need to pin point where she will be visiting


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the address for a shop in North Central Florida

The Yarn Lady
16810 S. HWY 441 Suite 501
Summerfield, FL 34491

Its a great shop located in Baylee Plaza. Open Mon-Sat. 10-5


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Florida is a VERY large state, you would have to do a search in the city she is going.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You can search for anything in any city. Seriously, if I can find a bagel shop 3,000 miles away that serves fresh bagel and lox, I'm sure you can find yarn!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

What is knit map?



sharonfrattini said:


> Use knit map. It!s great when you are traveling.


----------



## sharonfrattini (Feb 9, 2012)

Google knit map. You enter the location you are interested in and it will tell you all about the store . Very cool


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Knit and Knibble in Tampa is very nice!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh silly me, I should have known that it was google.



sharonfrattini said:


> Google knit map. You enter the location you are interested in and it will tell you all about the store . Very cool


----------



## LakeLady8186 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tallahassee, Florida, has four yarn shops -- each one, to me, has a different "personality" -- all great shops.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

There is a lovely shop called Sip n Knit in Maitland, Fl 
Maitland is a suburb of Orlando and not far to get to. I was staying in Kissimmee last month and it only took me about 25 minutes to get there. The lady's name is Doni and she's wonderful! You'll feel welcome and right at home instantly! The number to the shop is 407-622-5648. I will certainly be going back to visit on my next trip to Florida.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- My reply might be too late. She might be home. But Try Robin Turner's shops in Boka Raton & West Palm Beach - Creative Balls of Yarn 319 Belveder Rd. West Palm Beach or 8122 Glades Rd.l Boka Raton Fancy , novely yarns. Very nice people. I had bought some Potpouri Yanr at their stall in Vogue International. It had bangles &eyelash. It was 6 strands together & I kept it too long in a skein It tangled. I contacted thme & mailed it to them with grocery ties every 2 inches & wrpped around a cardborad. They were SOOO nice. They wound it for me & sent it back to NYC. Lovely People. I promised to recommend them!


----------

